# My piranha is acting funny



## Terran22 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a 20 gallon tank with a 4.5 inch Caribe by itself. I have had the piranha for three weeks and within the last few days when I get home from work the piranha is acting funny. It is sitting on the bottom of the gravel and doesn't move. It looks as if it is dying. I take the fish out and put it in a new tank and it start to come back to life and regains its color. So I cleaned out the tank and cycled it and put it back in the next day. The samething happened that night. Am I doing something wrong and what should the water conditions be for this fish? I'm refilling the tank with regular tap water when I change out the water and add some stress-zyme. I haven't invested in any test kits because I felt the piranha was a pretty hardy fish and the first few weeks it did fine. Also the feeders seem to be doing ok in the tank. Any recommendations or suggestions? Could it be the fish is sleeping when I get home?


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Where to start on this one. First the tank is probably not cycled which means the first couple of weeks your ammonia was ok. Now your ammonia is probably super high and that can kill your fish. Second, buy a complete water test kit. You need to test ammonia, Nirtite, Nitrate, PH, and KH. Third, are you adding water conditioner with your tap water? If not get some, that will also kill your fish.

I suggest you spend sometime and read this site some. It sounds like you should have before you got your Caribe.


----------



## piranhapat (Oct 11, 2003)

It's hard to say because I would ask you details as follow:

1. WHAT IS YOUR PH?
2. WHAT IS YOUR AMMO ?
3. WHAT IS YOUR NITRA?
4. Is your tank fully cycle?
5 Is he Eating ?

AND SO ON.... AND SO ON....Temp too


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Where to start on this one. First the tank is probably not cycled which means the first couple of weeks your ammonia was ok. Now your ammonia is probably super high and that can kill your fish. Second, buy a complete water test kit. You need to test ammonia, Nirtite, Nitrate, PH, and KH. Third, are you adding water conditioner with your tap water? If not get some, that will also kill your fish.
> 
> I suggest you spend sometime and read this site some. It sounds like you should have before you got your Caribe.










And every time you move the fish it creates stress.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Piranhas lose there color at night when they go to sleep or if there is little light in teh room or in the tank. most piranhas just sit around after eating or somtimes they just like to chill. And yes. get a water testing kit and read up on what teh water chemistry should be for your fish. Piranhas like to play dead when they are stressed. or mybe you dont have enough OXYGEN in ur tank. i would go to your local fish store and get an AIR PUMP and a AIRSTONE. that might help ur fish not look dead. good luck


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Where to start on this one. First the tank is probably not cycled which means the first couple of weeks your ammonia was ok. Now your ammonia is probably super high and that can kill your fish. Second, buy a complete water test kit. You need to test ammonia, Nirtite, Nitrate, PH, and KH. Third, are you adding water conditioner with your tap water? If not get some, that will also kill your fish.
> 
> I suggest you spend sometime and read this site some. It sounds like you should have before you got your Caribe.


 listen to what is said, sound advice is given. test kits and de chlorinator, also may be get some ammo lock because suspisions are your ammonia is sky high.


----------



## Terran22 (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for all the help!

I haven't invested in a test kit but I will do that today. I just replaced 50 percent of the water and let it run for two days with feeders in there. The feeders are fine.

The tank does have two air stones and a heater set at 82 degrees.
The caribe is also eating now.

The room is usually pitch black when I leave for work. And this is the first time I left him in there for at least 16 hours in total darkness. When I got home his belly wasn't very red and he was just sitting at the bottom of the gravel. Looks as if he was drunk. Scared me because I thought he was dead. I think that maybe he was just sleeping.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

check the Zz Zz Zz post in piranha forum.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

It sound like your tank is not fuly cycle. 
Just go ahead and spend a little money in a test kit. 
It will safe your fish in the future. 
Go ahead and check for: Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate, and pH.

They should be as follow:
pH.....................7.4 - 7.8 ppm
Nitrite................0 ppm
Ammonia...........0 ppm
Nitrate...............between 20 - 40 ppm

Good Luck.......................


----------

